# Estabilizador no proteje por caída de tension



## fernando2010 (May 24, 2011)

Hola gente del foro,
Despues de años confiando mi PC a un estabilizador acabo de comprobar que cuando cae peligrosamente la tensión, no corta .
La prueba la hice con una llave de ventilador de techo (esas de 5 velocidades) . Le conecté una lamparita de 100 w al estabilizador y cuando le bajo el voltaje de entrada , baja la luz de la lampara hasta casi verse el filamento. En teoria deveria cortar la corriente cuando la tension cae .  
Será que el estabilizador no tiene esa funcion? o sera que hay algun componente que falla?

adjunto dos imagenes:


----------



## fernandob (May 24, 2011)

los que se ven a ala izquierda negros son 2 reles ???? 

yo probe hace mucho algunas de eesas kakitas y nunca me convencieron .


----------



## jab1 (May 24, 2011)

Fernando, primero te comento que hace mas de 20 años trabajo para una empresa en el diseño y fabricacion de estabilizadores y ups (no digo cual para no tener problemas con los moderadores y ademas no es un dato importante) y te aseguro que ni ese ni ningun otro estabilizador similar al tuyo, tienen corte por baja tension solo algunos tienen por alta. Cuando digo ningun, me refiero a ese tipo de producto, ya que los del tipo domiciliarios o de mas potencia si tienen, pero no todas las marcas.
Volviendo al tu estabilizador, no tienen corte porque no tiene sentido, ya que las computadoras No se queman por baja tension y las fuentes aceptan un rango considerable de tension, en especial para abajo, para seguir funcionando. Espero te sirva la explicacion y sino te sigo ampliando el tema. Saludos


----------



## fernandob (May 24, 2011)

jab1 dijo:


> Fernando, primero te comento que hace mas de 20 años trabajo para una empresa en el diseño y fabricacion de estabilizadores y ups (no digo cual para no tener problemas con los moderadores y ademas no es un dato importante) y te aseguro que ni ese ni ningun otro estabilizador similar al tuyo, tienen corte por baja tension solo algunos tienen por alta. Cuando digo ningun, me refiero a ese tipo de producto, ya que los del tipo domiciliarios o de mas potencia si tienen, pero no todas las marcas.
> Volviendo al tu estabilizador, no tienen corte porque no tiene sentido, ya que las computadoras No se queman por baja tension y las fuentes aceptan un rango considerable de tension, en especial para abajo, para seguir funcionando. Espero te sirva la explicacion y sino te sigo ampliando el tema. Saludos


 
ahi me entro la duda:
si no tienen corte por baja  y algunso tampoco por alta... 
que hacen ??
solo estabilizan en un pequeño rango y si se pasa la Vent........ alpiste ?? 
yo solo de curiosidad , por que nunca use.


----------



## hazard_1998 (May 24, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> ahi me entro la duda:
> si no tienen corte por baja  y algunso tampoco por alta...
> que hacen ??
> solo estabilizan en un pequeño rango y si se pasa la Vent........ alpiste ??
> yo solo de curiosidad , por que nunca use.



yo tambien trabajo en una empresa que fabrica estabilizadores y ups, y es asi, es verdad, algunos si traen corte por baja o alta, pero son los menos, por lo general no lo traen y en el mejor de los casos solo traen una simple indicacion, el tema es que por ejemplo un simple estabilizador de 4 pasos  posee un rango de tension de entrada de entre 187V (-15%) y 242V (+10%) y entrega una tension de salida del orden de 220V ±3.5 a 4% con lo cual para llegar a tener un problema a la salida (mas del 10% de sobretension, 242V) es porque tenes 256V a la entrada, cosa que no es muuuy comun, salvo que vivas al lado de un aserradero...

ahora bien, la pc, necesita un estabilizador? (si me lee mi jefe me mata, le estoy pinchando ventasss!) la respuesta es rotundamente NO!, por el simple hecho que la fuente de una PC puede tolerar tranquilamente variaciones de tension de entrada de ±15% e inclusive por baja tension pueden andar comodamente hasta con -20% (176V) e incluso, es menos dañino eso que andar cambiandole la tension de entrada de a saltos, produciendo microcortes etc...


----------



## fernando2010 (May 25, 2011)

jab1 dijo:


> Fernando, primero te comento que hace mas de 20 años trabajo para una empresa en el diseño y fabricacion de estabilizadores y ups (no digo cual para no tener problemas con los moderadores y ademas no es un dato importante) y te aseguro que ni ese ni ningun otro estabilizador similar al tuyo, tienen corte por baja tension solo algunos tienen por alta. Cuando digo ningun, me refiero a ese tipo de producto, ya que los del tipo domiciliarios o de mas potencia si tienen, pero no todas las marcas.
> Volviendo al tu estabilizador, no tienen corte porque no tiene sentido, ya que las computadoras No se queman por baja tension y las fuentes aceptan un rango considerable de tension, en especial para abajo, para seguir funcionando. Espero te sirva la explicacion y sino te sigo ampliando el tema. Saludos



Yo sinceramente compré el estabillizador pensando que tenía tambien la 'sencilla' funcion de cortar la energia por subida y bajada. Digo sensilla porque el fabricante por 10 u$ mas podria agregarle esa funcion
las fuentes de pc no se queman por bajada de tension? si de 220 cae a 110 la fuente de la pc no corre peligro? Y las memorias ? y el disco? yo tengo una fuente generica de 450w y calculo que si le cae la corriente a 110 si sigue funcionando va a ser de suerte y lo triste es que muchas veces cuando muere la fuente se lleva a la mother tambien



fernandob dijo:


> los que se ven a ala izquierda negros son 2 reles ????
> 
> yo probe hace mucho algunas de eesas kakitas y nunca me convencieron .



dos relay 12v, y se escuchan pegar cuando hay alguna variacion en la entrada.
yo lo tengo hace 8 años primero en la pc vieja y hace 2 años en esta y la verdad que nunca tuve problemas pero no me gusta que no corte cuando cae la tension -de 170v

voy a tener que comprar un protector de bajada y subida de tension que cuesta unos 15 U$ y corta por debajo de los 180v y por arriba de los 240  por 2 minutos.


----------



## jab1 (May 25, 2011)

Sí tenés razón que con 10u$s se podría agregar, pero entramos en el terreno comercial y por esa diferencia no se lo vendes a nadie, ya que el comprador de esos productos solo se fija en la relacion costo/diseño y porque es lo unico que les ofrecen en las casas de computacion, el comprador que entiende no compra esos productos, compra un estabilizador de linea superior a otro costo y en casas especializadas, donde lo asesoran correctamente. Lo mismo sucede con las ups de linea baja y alta.
Respecto a la baja tension, insisto, no se quema, sí deja de funcionar y es probable que pierdas o se rompan bases de datos en los rigidos o se desconfigure algo, pero la única forma de quemar un pc es por alta tension.


----------



## foso (May 25, 2011)

yo tengo el mismo de otro color. El sistema funciona cuando baja la tension y cuando sube. Cuando baja la tension actua una bobina adicional del trafo. Cuando sube actua una menos. Pero esos estabilizadores siempre tienen problemas en calibración. Digo por experiencia


----------



## fernandob (May 25, 2011)

yo....la verdad..es un tema de CRITERIOS.
trabajo como electricista hace años, y  a ver :

BAJA TENSION:
puede ocurrir desde afuera y tambien por problemas dentro de tu casa, pero es mas peligroso y salado que se te queme la pobre heladera tratando de arrancar , y mas si hubo un pequeño corte , por que la heladera esta SIEMPRE conectada, cuando uno esta en casa y cuando no .

la compu si no hay alguien enfrente esta apagada, y en mi caso quiere decir APAGADA o sea desconectada.

ALTA TENSION:
ahi solo puede venir de afuera, muy raro pero posible, en ese caso supongo que si temiense eso seria un poco "corto de vista " andar pensando en el estabilizador, acaso no tenes una TV carita ?? y un equiopo de misica ?
y una heladera?? 
y la muñeca china ?? 
en fin.

ya uno compra las cosas sin pensar, pero yo si me voy a preocupar por ese problema de bajas y sobretensiones me preocuparia no solo por la PC.
por suerte son baratos los choronguitos esos que cortan :

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-115259286-protectores-de-picos-de-tension-y-descargas-atmosfericas-_JM_


----------



## jab1 (May 25, 2011)

Fernandob, tenés razon en lo que decís, pero tené en cuenta que mucha gente usa el pc para trabajar y la informacion que tienen es mucho más valiosa que la heladera, tv y otros aparatos, no solo pasa por el costo del pc. Igualmente a la hora de comprar una proteccion, sea estabilizador o ups, solo se fijan en el precio y no se tiene en cuenta lo antes mencionado, y lo peor de todo es que pretenden que por $60/$100 que pagaron el estabilizador, sea a prueba de todo!!!


----------

